# Microphone Too Quiet On Team Fortress 2



## Sefam (Aug 11, 2009)

Alright, so. I tried to register on Steam's forums but they put me on a moderation queue and it's probably going to take days. I've also searched on Steam's support about this issue and the only solution they proposed doesn't work(Put the dB boost on) and I searched on the forums and every single thread about this issue got choked to death because no one solved the problem.

So, I got my stand-alone 20$ microphone here. It works great on Ventrilo, Teamspeak and even on Steam itself;







I can hear my voice clearly when testing on Steam. But when I try on TF2, my voice is quiet as heck and I have to yell to reach the middle of the voice test bar. Here are the settings on the microphone(Micro Arriere), sorry, it's in french;






It's at the max with the dB boost and my mic is still too quiet on TF2. Is there a command I have to enter in the console to fix it?

Some help please?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 11, 2009)

This would be better in Bits and Bytes.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 11, 2009)

thats odd... mic boost is on and the test is ok. i dont own TF2, maybe you can set the volume of your voice in the games settings, too?


----------



## kryptik (Aug 11, 2009)

I have the same problem, go into volume settings and turn up 'Microphone Gain', it sounds a little worse but you get your point across


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 11, 2009)

Weird... and you seem to have already maxed out everything.

Well, the best way to solve this issue is to shout as loudly as you can in the mic.
But if you intend to do this, at least play as the soldier.


----------



## Sefam (Aug 11, 2009)

I thought this was more appropriate in Three Frags Left



CaptainCool said:


> thats odd... mic boost is on and the test is ok. i dont own TF2, maybe you can set the volume of your voice in the games settings, too?



The volume is maxed in the game settings too



kryptik said:


> I have the same problem, go into volume settings and turn up 'Microphone Gain', it sounds a little worse but you get your point across



Mic Gain is on in my TF2 settings



FrancisBlack said:


> Weird... and you seem to have already maxed out everything.
> 
> Well, the best way to solve this issue is to shout as loudly as you can in the mic.
> But if you intend to do this, at least play as the soldier.



Well, that's the problem, I don't want to have to shout for people to hear me. The problem isn't the microphone itself or my settings; either my soundcard having a conflict with TF2's sound codecs or TF2 itself.

I'm wondering if it's possible to amplify the voice more on Windows or input a command on TF2's console.


----------

